# Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat



## RonsWorld (12. Mai 2013)

Naabend,#h

hat jemand eine Bauanleitung für einen stabilen und einfachen Rutenhalter, oder will evtl. einen verkaufen (was mir noch lieber wäre)?


----------



## Alpinestars (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

Vielleicht hilft es ja, wenn du es nicht schon selber gesehen hast.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Amiaud-Peche...786?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item27d2326db2


----------



## shad (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

Guckst Du:


----------



## Waveman (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

Habe mir einfach nen Abflußrohr, ca. 30cm lang, 6cm Durchmesser (ähnlich wie auf dem Bild von Shad) genommen, Spanngurt durchgezogen und jeweils rechts und links am Belly festgezurrt. - war das Verständlich ?;+


----------



## HeK (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

ja. und ich habs genauso ^^


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. September 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

Ich mag dieses Thema mal wieder aufleben lassen.
Habe mir gerade ein Guideline Drifter besorgt und würde gerne eine Rutenhalterung für eine tote Rute und/oder Transport mit anbringen.

Hat da jemand findige Ideen oder Angebote?


----------



## banzinator (29. September 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

http://www.boot.de/cipp/md_boot/custom/pub/content,oid,32354/lang,1/ticket,g_u_e_s_t/~/Rute_am_Reifen_-_Bastelanleitung_f%C3%BCr_mehr_Komfort_im_Belly_Boot_%3C_B%3E.html

http://www.baitandcastberlin.de/eigenbauten.htm


----------



## daci7 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311221
So hab ich die Sache gelöst - funktioniert einwandfrei für mich und hat auch mittlerweile den Praxistest bestanden #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. September 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*



daci7 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311221
> So hab ich die Sache gelöst - funktioniert einwandfrei für mich und hat auch mittlerweile den Praxistest bestanden #6


Das sieht natürlich mega gut aus.
Danke dir, habe ich ganz übersehen.

Und danke für die Links.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. September 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

Mein Kollege, wegen dem ich mir das Belly geholt habe, hat mir gestern einen Rutenhalter angefertigt.

Da kommt dann noch ein Rutschgummi drunter, dann zwei Mini-Spanngurte (ka wie man die nennt) und die werden befestigt. Bin schon sehr gespannt, er verwendet so einen bereits für die tote Rute.


----------



## daci7 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

Sehr schick!
Und die Auflagefläche am Belly reicht für genug Stabilität?
#h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. September 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

Das kann ich nicht sagen.
Mein Kollege nutzt so seinen Rutenhalter. Ich werde es am Wochenende testen, früher oder später aber eh etwas aufwändigeres dazu bauen. Vermutlich in Richtung der von dir gebauten Geschichte, das fand ich schon klasse und sogar halbwegs machbar für mich Doppellinkshänder 

Allerdings werden so ähnliche Systeme ja auch verkauft und die müssten ja auch funktionieren.


----------



## daci7 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

Wie gesagt sieht das schon sehr schick aus - muss man halt mal austesten.
Ansonsten kann man eventuell einfach die AUflagefläche vergrößern - so wie hier bei zanderzone:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4461311&postcount=12


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. September 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

Seine Auflage habe ich gestern auch schon gesehen, ist aber natürlich eine spezielle Anfertigung. Aber richtig klasse. 

Und mein Handwerkliches Geschick kommt einer Tube Senf gleich, ich würde es schon abfeiern, wenn ich das von dir hinbekomme


----------



## Chrisbuuzin (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

Servus,

kann mir hier vielleicht einer weiterhelfen?

Auf dem Bild  ist so eine Halterung zu sehen, für Ruten und Kleinteilebox.

Hat da jemand vielleicht einen Link, von so einem Bauplan oder so ähnlich? Wie wird das am Belly montiert?

mfg
Christian

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=2e3dc8-1475358557.jpg


----------



## bombe20 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

einen link habe ich nicht, doch sollte dir beim rahmen ein klempner helfen können  der kunststoffrohre verbaut und montagehalterungen dafür in verschiedenen größen hat, um sie als entsprechende rutenklippse zu verwenden oder ein gut ausgestatteter baumarkt. als kleinteilbox ein besteckkasten o.ä. verwenden und mit kabelbindern befestigen  bzw., wie auf dem bild zu sehen ist, rohrklippse verwenden.
auf dem bild sieht man, dass der rutenhalter an befestigungsösen des bellys oder der tasche mit karabinerhaken o.ä. befestigt ist.
kleinteilbox und befestigungsmöglichkeiten geben also die ungefähre größe vor.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*



Chrisbuuzin schrieb:


> Hat da jemand vielleicht einen Link, von so einem Bauplan oder so ähnlich? Wie wird das am Belly montiert?



Beim stöbern war ich auf so ein Teil gestoßen, dass man kaufen kann.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/3319194...1852-0%26rvr_id%3D1103869427765&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Rosi (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

Moin, hab ich bei einem Kumpel gesehen. Da kann man nur Ruten ohne Rolle ablegen. Weil es naß wird von unten, schon bei kleinen Wellen. Da steht ja bei Verwendung: Ablage. 
In einem einfachen Rohr, welches mit Gurtband befestigt wird, steht die Rute senkrecht, sie liegt nicht. So ist die Rolle vor (kleineren) Wellen geschützt. Wenn du in einem Teich angelst, ist das vielleicht unerheblich, in der Ostsee nicht. 
Doch wer 4 Ruten mit im Belly hat und 2kg Blinker, der kann auch das noch tragen.


----------



## TeeHawk (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

geniales System ist auch dies hier:
https://youtu.be/9AeRkwwx9-I?t=57


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

Das System gefällt  mir auch, die preiswerten  Versionen aus China kosten weniger als 20 Euro,  Kleber geht extra.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Rutenhalter fürs Belly Boat*

Ich habe heute 3 Teile an mein Belly geklebt. Eine Klampe,  damit erleichtert  es zu Ankern und zwei Rutenhalter.

Der Kleber, den sie im Video verwenden funktioniert klasse, das Set welches ich von dem Anbieter erworben habe tut nicht not. 

Der Pinsel hat gehaart und die Verdünnung ist einfacher Aceton.

Die Versrbeitun gehabt ist sehr einfach, auch wenn ich erst Bedenken hatte die Heissluftpistole so an meinem Belly zu verwnden.


----------

